# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Zijn er nog mensen die heel moe worden van depakine

## dotito

Hallo lieve mensen.

Doordat ik al van mijn 8 jaar depakine(valproinezuur)neem voor mijn epilepsie,wou ik vragen of er mischien mensen zijn die dit medicament ook nemen.En of dat jullie er ook moe van worden,en gewichtstoename van hebben?

Do

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo lieve Do,

In de bijsluiter las ik dat slaperigheid en sufheid en gewichtstoename een zelden voorkomende bijwerking zou zijn en dat als je er teveel last van hebt het raadzaam is je arts te raadplegen.
Echter als ik google op depakine en moe zoek krijg ik vele resultaten dus is een veel voorkomende bijwerking lijkt mij zo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
* http://kopzorgen.studioleo.nl/phpBB3...php?f=3&t=2594 hier mensen die gewichtstoename, veel slapen en moeheid als bijwerking hebben, maar er zijn nog veel meer soortgelijke sites waar soortgelijk ervaringen op staan...
Is er geen ander middel wat je tegen epilepsie kan krijgen of kan dat niet ivm je allergie?

Liefs Luuss

----------

